# Metamucil isn't working well



## JK (Oct 26, 2000)

I have had IBS for as long as I can remember. I am one of the lucky ones who alternates between constipation and diarrhea. The worst is when I have a diarrhea attack (SEVERE "I'm going to pass out cramping") and I can't go for over an hour because of all the hard stuff in there! Ahhh!So, my gastroenterologist suggested I take Metamucil daily to become regular. She said to take 1 tablespoon/day. I started this about 10 days ago. I finally started having BMs every day about 5 days ago (a first for me!) I can sometimes go 10 days without a BM and feel perfectly fine!Anyway, I am now up to 1 heaping tablespoon twice daily and even though I'm going every day, it's still "pellet-like". They're like rocks. How can that be if I'm taking all this fiber?? It's as though the fiber doesn't work on me!!Any ideas?Thanks-JK


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

JK-How much water are you drinking? I drink about 4-6 liters a day. When you up your intake of fiber or supplements, you MUST drink alot of additional water! Hope that helps!


----------



## JK (Oct 26, 2000)

I drink moderate amounts of water, but it's so hard because I spend most of the day in the bathroom here at work!Maybe you're right - I might need more water.I will try it - thank you.JK


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Yes. Switch to citrocil (no sugar kind) I take it three times a day and it works great. I am IBS-C no D.Try that and see how that works.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

There are three known brands of fiber,in this order they are effective: Citricel-lowestMenimucil-pretty good,but for the most fiber per teaspoon,Konsyl is the choice.I have went rounds with all 3,and the Konsyl helped me,i go,2-3 times every morning now,no problems,and because i go more,i know nothing is "sitting" in my colon causing more trouble.I hope this helps you,Krissy


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2000)

I don't think Metamucil is a very good way to take fiber. There are much better fibers that will work better, will not bloat you and are better on your bowel (a recent study indicates that a product very similar to Metamucil causes intestinal polyps). In my case I can't take Metamucil because it gives me bloating and terrible indigestion.Ezekial or Essene bread is an excellent way to add fiber. A couple of tablespoons of oat bran sprinkled on your salad is great, or a bowl of hot oat meal with oat bran added. Stay away from refined breads or pastas. For me they are terribly constipating.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2000)

Lots of water, and in some folks, a stool softener can be added as well to make stool easier to pass.


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

I also found I can't take Metamucil or isphagula. I use methyl cellulose(same as Citrucel) and it is helpful. However, the best thing for me has been the Sprouted Grain Bread (called Ezekial or Essene depending where you come from). I have been amazed at the difference it has made for my c.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

I eat the Ezekiel 4:9 Sprouted Grain Bread and I am regular everyday now. I tried Metamucil, Citracil, FiberChoice and none of them worked for me. It really did surprise me that a bread would help, but it did. The bread is made with only sprouted grains, there is no flour or preservatives in it. There is 3 grams of fiber per slice, which isn't much, but I do believe it is the sprouted grains that make it work.


----------

